#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  exploration seismology

## Ahmed.3ms

Al salam Alikum



I am  looking for this book and I need your help to find it

Exploration Seismology: R. E. Sheriff, L. P. Geldart 


Thank you very muchSee More: exploration seismology

----------


## hasrat

Dear Sir,
           I am Muhammad Assad from Pakistan.I am desperately
looking for the book 'A Handbook for Seismic Data Acquisition in
Exploration by Brain J.Evans.'
I have to go for a Field Geophysicist job interview within 15
days.Please mail me the book or send the book to me at this email
address.I will be highly grateful to you.My email ID is assad.geon707@gmail.com

----------


## febriwan

Ahmed.3ms, you'll find your book at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
just sign up on that site, and search for your book.
i already downloaded that book from that site
good luck

----------


## liyanqing586

I got these book!
I can give your!
But can you help me find this book
*Seismic wavefield sampling* 
a wave number approach to acquisition fundamentals 
Gijs J.O. Vermeer ; edited by Michael R. Cooper. 
Published 1990 by Society of Exploration Geophysicists in Tulsa, Okla . 
Written in English.

----------


## geologist_wael

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## geologist_wael

> Al salam Alikum
> 
> I am  looking for this book and I need your help to find it
> 
> Exploration Seismology: R. E. Sheriff, L. P. Geldart 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hasrat

Dear Sir,
    I am Muhammad Assad from Pakistan.I am desperately
    looking for the book 'A Handbook for Seismic Data Acquisition in
    Exploration by Brain J.Evans.'
    I have to go for a Field Geophysicist job interview within 15
    days.Please mail me the book or send the book to me at this email
    address.I will be highly grateful to you.My email ID is assad.geon707@gmail.com

----------


## prof_a

Many Thanks Geologist Wael, i tried many times to find this book but in vain.
and i'll be glad if any one have the next book also "Seismic exploration fundamentals" by J. A. Coffeen 1978

----------


## zhapiku

Thank you Geologist Wael! Good hep!

----------


## rvs_008

I am looking for this book:

Introduction to Petroleum Seismology (Investigations in Geophysics No. 12)
Luc T. Ikelle (Author), Lasse Amundsen (Author) 

I need your help to find it. Please share it for me.

Thank you in advance

----------


## rvs_008

I am looking for this book:

Introduction to Petroleum Seismology (Investigations in Geophysics No. 12)
Luc T. Ikelle (Author), Lasse Amundsen (Author) 

I need your help to find it. Please share it for me.

Thank you in advance

----------


## mia1991

Good evening,
Could you please help me - I tried downloading the book "Exploration Seismology: R. E. Sheriff, L. P. Geldart" using the link from rapidshare but I couldn't download it. 
I really need that book  :Frown:  

Best regards,

----------

